# REVIEW FOR MARQUIS BY KINGSMAN "SOLARA" MODEL 36"



## VeganSally (Nov 6, 2009)

I had this fireplace installed three days ago. It is quite pretty - the log-set is one of the best I have seen.

However, the heat output is really disappointing, at only 21,000 BTUs. It does not heat up my small family room sufficiently. 

I would not recommend this if you are looking for a heating source. If you are just looking for ambiance, then this fireplace might be OK for you.

Looks good, but disappointing heat output. It also makes a loud 'bang' noise every once in a while which makes everyone in the room jump.

Not recommend. I wish I had bought a Valor instead. When I was purchasing this I could not find even one on-line review, which is why I am posting this so quickly. I hope to save someone else from making the same mistake I made.


----------



## trafick (Nov 6, 2009)

How big is the room?  They say that most gas logs are for ambiance only, if you want serious heat you need a gas stove.


----------



## VeganSally (Nov 6, 2009)

It really isn't a  big room, but I am not really sure of the dimensions.  Maybe around 10ft x 14 ft?  Rough estimate though.  But at our old house we had a Valor gas insert in a room that was larger than this room, and that baby REALLY warmed the room up FAST!  We have a gas stove in our living room now, and that does do the job in that part of the house - but it is 38,000 BTUs.  Also, the cast iron retains the heat.  Also, my mother has a regular gas fireplace (not a gas stove) in her family room and that room gets hot really fast too - I think mine just isn't powerful enough.  Oh well.  It does heat, just not as much as I had hoped for.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 6, 2009)

21K Btus is not a lot of heat in a vented fireplace, regardless of the make.  I sell Kingsman and Regency gas fireplace in our showroom.  I normally lean towards the Regency line if heat is one of the things a client tells me they are looking for.  Also, prior to purchasing , it's good to look at the efficiency ratings along with the btu's as a guide.

Kingsman does make some pretty fireplaces.  You need to look thru their line closely with your salesperson to find the ones that heat and the ones that don't, prior to making a purchase.


----------



## VeganSally (Nov 6, 2009)

Franks, I am afraid that your 'advice' isn't going to do me much good now!   At this point I am simply trying to help others who are googling on the internet looking for feedback regarding this specific fireplace - I just don't want anyone else purchasing the same fireplace and then being disappointed when they find that they are not getting the heat that they had hoped for. 

I had a Valor 20,000 BTU insert at my previous house and that fireplace gave off VERY serious heat.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 6, 2009)

Yup, when I said "you" I meant folks looking. I have a Valor 20K btu fireplace in my showroom and a Kingsman 18K btu..much more heat from the Valor.  Valor makes a very nice product.  Also, to those who have not already bought (which is why I kept saying "prior to purchase") it makes a lot of sense to not buy from a brochure if you can help it.  A lot of retailers have a dozen or so gas fireplace burning on display and will be glad to demonstrate them to you.  It will also give you a more realistic idea of what the flame will look like.  The flames in some brochures are doctored up.


----------

